

What happened to SourceForge? - forlorn

I was going to download elementary OS beta 2, but SF.net showed me the message:<p>The sourceforge.net website is temporarily in static offline mode.
Only a very limited set of project pages are available until the main website returns to service.<p>This message appears after search or clicking any links from the frontpage. For a second I notice hitting URL http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sourceforge.net&#x2F;#!&#x2F;Testing then redirect to sourceforge.net&#x2F;error-404.html.<p>I&#x27;d be grateful if anybody could provide me with more information, thanks!
======
psgbg
It's up

[http://sourceforge.net/projects/elementaryos/files/unstable/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/elementaryos/files/unstable/)

------
mattwritescode
This usually happens when they are doing infrastructure or software updates to
the site.

It will be back online soon.

You can also check there operations page

[https://twitter.com/sfnet_ops](https://twitter.com/sfnet_ops)

